# Scott CR1 Sizing Help



## ReedJay

Looking for sizing help for a Scott CR1. I am 5' 7 1/2" with 31" inseam. According to the Scott website, I could ride either a 52cm or 54cm frame - looks like I'm in between sizes. My current bike is an older Trek 5500, 54cm frame with a 54.5 top tube length, which feels that it could be a little on the large side. I do not have any Scott dealers in my area, so it's not as easy as going to the LBS to try sizes. I have read a number of the Scott forum posts and see that many feel that the Scott's fit a bit on the large size due to the larger head tub size - which leads me to believe a 52cm is the way to go. Any advice is greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## bog trotter

Same problem here: I am getting a Scott CR1 but I am not quite sure about the size. I am 195 cm (6’5’’) with a 93 cm inseam (36.6”), 75 cm (29.5”) trunk and arms. I ride a 60 cm c-c Redline Cyclocross Team with a 59.5 cm top tube and a 10 cm stem. I am no sprinter at all, more of an al1-rounder with 170 lbs, doing mostly long rides with lots of climbing. So, which one should I get, a XXL (61 cm) or a XL (58 cm)? By the way, I can’t pre-ride them. Thanks for the help.


----------



## longcrank

Hi Bog_trotter - I'm 6-3.5" and have the XXG. Even wuth the XXL, I had to go to a setback seatpost to a comfortable ride.


----------



## bog trotter

Thanks, longcrank, that is the kind of input I wanted. I was already leaning towards the XXL, but was a bit afraid, since everyone says the CR1 runs a bit large. Problem now is finding one, my LBS told me the XXL is backordered.


----------



## stonecrd

I just purchased a CR1 Pro this weekend. I am 5'7" and my inseam is 31.9". I was measured for the 54 frame. The cranks are Ultegra 172.5mm. The LBS did a one hour fitting for me and the bike fits me perfectly. The only change was to shorten the stem a small amount.


----------



## jon davies

HI Chaps.,.
For what its worth I sat on a cr1 56 the other day in the shop. I am 6ft and it felt just right .Usually I am 58


----------



## b24fsb

52cm all the way...im 5' 8" 30" inseam and ride a 52 with a zero offset seatpost. scotts have longer TT


----------



## JDMxB

5'8" with a 33" inseam on a 52cm CR1 here as well


----------



## J.D.

52 CM sounds like your size. I am 5'11" and i'm on a 54 because I have stubby legs. I tryed the 56 and at was way to big for me. Scotts have a larger head tube which is nice because that helps compinsate for the smaller frame size. My local bike shop said I'd be a 56 based on my height but when he put me on a 56 he said no way your a 54.

I'm pretty sure your a 52cm.

J.D.


----------



## mikedesign

Hi all i have a 29" inseam which size would be appropriate


----------



## goin2work

*54 vs 52*

ReedJay,

I am just shy of 5' 11" and am on a 56. I test road a 54 and it was also fine. There is not a lot of difference between the two sizes. If you are flexible you can ride the shorter head tube and go with the 52. If you are not flexible get the 54 which will allow you to ride more upright. Everything else can be handles by stems etc. Either size will work. Hope this helps.


----------



## J.D.

Yea same here I'm also 5'11" and I stood over the 56cm and to me it felt huge. Then the bike shop used by own measurements do dertemine that I'm a 54. I would recommend finding a scott dealer to sit on both to see what would be best. For you I would recommend the 54 but check and see 1st. 

J.D.


----------



## Trigger007

Hi all,

I recently purchased a CR1 Team size 49 cm with a 130 mm stem but am not sure it is the right size. I am 5'5" with an inseam of 28 inches. I have short legs but long torso. The bike shop owner calculated using the inseam and determined that I fit a 49 cm frame. He also told me that when you seat in a drop position and looking down at the front end of the stem, you shouldn't see the hub. Is he correct? Any suggestions would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## b24fsb

ya he is correct to a degree, the hub test is not then end all be all of fit tests. i would have put you on a 49cm as well


----------

